

BerliOS has been OWNED - imrehg
http://www.berlios.de/

======
crazydiamond
Dang. Berlios is what hosts ncurses-ruby, something i use a lot, although they
should have created a gem of it.

------
mr_eel
I love how crackers try to justify what they're doing as a public service.
Yes, they're absolutely right when they say only competent people should admin
servers, but there are more polite ways to inform the server admins. This is
just typical dick-swinging.

~~~
lele
Sure, there are more polite ways, but this is the most effective one.

